# Vocal changes



## kuponut (Oct 24, 2013)

How many of you experienced vocal changes after surgery? Was it permanent?

I'm a vocalist and I'm having a lobectomy on the 4th of December. I'm so scared I'll never be able to sing well again.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I just had a TT a few weeks ago and I have had no vocal changes (and I was worried about it). I was pretty hoarse for a few days after surgery but I think that was more from the breathing tube.


----------



## kuponut (Oct 24, 2013)

How have you been feeling otherwise since your TT?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had a TT with a central neck dissection. My thyroid was a "hot mess" (per my surgeon) with both Hashi's and cancer. Two days after surgery, I was yelling at the top of my lungs at my dog (who went after the UPS man who was delivering get well presents from family). So, me too, no issues whatsoever.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

For my lobectomy (right hand side), no vocal issues at all.

After completion surgery, I did have some vocal weakness which lasted about 3 months. After the first few weeks I could make myself understood, but had no power. As a teacher, you can imagine I was somewhat worried, but it all sorted itself out in time.

Which side are you having removed?


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Total last December here. As far as singing goes, I would have to say that my range is actually a little broader now than it was before. It took a couple of months to get it back though. Even though I could talk and yell just fine, it was a little more difficult to sustain a note until everything had a chance to fully heal.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

kuponut, I'm doing really well so far! I get pretty tired at the end of the day but it's barely 3 weeks since surgery and I'm told that can be normal. My body has calmed down immensely since having my thyroid out. Like joplin's, mine was a hot mess and it was so damaged it gave the surgeon some trouble removing it.

I can talk and yell just fine, but I haven't tried singing yet. Considering I'm pretty much tone deaf, that probably isn't a bad thing, lol!


----------



## kuponut (Oct 24, 2013)

KeepOnGoing I'm having the left lobe removed with a possibility of total removal if they find cancer. I miss being medically boring.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

kuponut said:


> I miss being medically boring.


I've told this to just about every doctor I've seen in the past two years. :tongue0013: This spring, I went to a cardiologist and he quipped: "Naw, you're still pretty boring." It made me smile.


----------



## Kenwood (Aug 18, 2013)

It's been almost two months since my TT. I am super frustrated with my voice. I still cannot talk in a crowd/party noise and be heard. Cannot sing. I sound normal in close contact (one on one) and on the phone…but if I have to raise my voice - it strains. I can't even laugh normal (like I used to)


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Kenwood, what I learned is that you can't hurry vocal chords!. I know exactly how you feel - by this point, I was beginning to wonder if I needed to find another career as I clearly couldn't carry on teaching with no voice. But it did continue to improve and I manage perfectly well now.

I'll be completely honest and admit teaching PE is still hard work, due to the need to project my voice over distances, and I get a strange fuzzy headache if I sing for more than a verse or 2, but I still teach PE (and sing, though many people would be grateful if I didn't!) so it isn't stopping me. And I am very unusual, it seems, in being able to still see very minor effects a year on.

I had speech therapy which appeared to help a great deal. Then again, perhaps it would have got better on its own.

Kuponut, I'm wondering if anyone has any information about the different risks depending on which side you are having removed? I don't know why, but I thought there was something different about the route taken by that vocal nerve on left and right. Is anyone able to help with this one? I expect it was pure luck that I was fine with one half and not with the other.

And I do love the idea of being "medically boring"! Wouldn't that be nice?


----------



## kuponut (Oct 24, 2013)

Kenwood, I'm sorry to hear you're having such a rough time. Hopefully in the coming months things get easier for you. *gentle hugs*

KeepOnGoing I'd love to find out if they did have any information. Sometimes doctors just don't give enough!


----------



## Kenwood (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## bw40 (Sep 21, 2013)

kuponut said:


> How many of you experienced vocal changes after surgery? Was it permanent?
> 
> I'm a vocalist and I'm having a lobectomy on the 4th of December. I'm so scared I'll never be able to sing well again.


Hello Kuponut,

I sing too and was scared as well.

I had my right side taken out 10-9-13 and my voice was a little horse for a week or so but all is good now.

My kids wanted me to dress up as Frankenstein for Halloween. Lol so funny!! NOT 

I wish you all the best!!


----------



## Endocrine_Surgeon (Oct 31, 2013)

There are a couple of reasons why your voice can sound different after surgery. We worry the most about recurrent laryngeal nerve damage, the nerve that controls the vocal cords, which can produce hoarseness if one is injured (you have one on each side), and the need for a tracheostomy if both are injured (a breathing tube coming out of your neck). But there is another nerve that can be affected from the operation, and it is actually more commonly injured. It is the superior laryngeal nerve. Again, there is one on each side, so you have two. Injuring this nerve can affect your pitch and loudness, and make your voice tire out faster.

Most surgeons tell patients that the risk of permanent RECURRENT laryngeal nerve damage is about 1%, though the real number may be slightly higher. There is also a risk of temporary nerve injury, which will recover. The risk of SUPERIOR laryngeal nerve damage is not well established, as it isn't as easy to check for as damage to the recurrent laryngeal nerve, but it is definitely more common.

Many people will also be slightly hoarse postop due to the endotracheal tube that you have in during the operation. This gets better in a few days.

Let your surgeon know that you are a singer.


----------



## LaRue (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm not well versed on thyroid issues but I do have an enlarged one - *right lobe measures 9cm by 3cm by 3.1cm - Volume is 32ml and the left lobe measures 7.5cm by 3cm by 2.5cm - Volume is 20.29ml.* My Surgeon advised me that it is slightly pressing on the trachea and is sub-sternal. I used to sing professionally years ago and while I don't anymore, I sing all the time when driving or at home to my favorite music and used to bowl them over at karaoke lol. I noticed about a year ago that my voice just didn't hold out for more than one song and I would begin to feel an achy pain in the neck moving up to the temples if I kept trying. I've lost so much vocal range and strength its amazing (in a bad way). I feel so sad not be able to sing anymore, it's like I've lost my best friend. After years of singing lessons and performing, it is a huge loss to me.

I really hope you get your singing voice back Kuponut. I'm praying that my voice returns once I have my thyroid out. I so want my friend back :sad0049:


----------



## kuponut (Oct 24, 2013)

Aww, LaRue! I hope you get your friend back too!


----------



## LaRue (Dec 17, 2013)

kuponut said:


> Aww, LaRue! I hope you get your friend back too!


Thank you so much Kuponut. xx


----------

